# New In Town, actually want to move to singapore...



## darclee (Jul 24, 2009)

How you guys going?

I am currently trying to find a job in Singapore, 
I was raised in Australia, born in R.O.C. China,

Been working in Accounting, finance and banking for last 14 years.
Fluent in Chinese / English / Japanese and some malay and french.

That said, I have no idea where to start looking for jobs in Singapore, and how to get working permit etc, I have tried secondment from my old work K.P.M.G. (accountancy) but was never succesful, as Australia had to pay for my expenses if I relocate, and now i work for a bank (national australia bank) and there are just no opening in asia pacific due to the crisis we face atm.

hence, where do i shoot my resume (c.v.) thru? and/or how do i apply for work permit?

(i heard i need to apply thru maybe job agencies, but I don't konw how to locate them for the banking / accountancy / finance sector...)

cheers, for all the help in advance guys

Darclee.


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Darclee ... 

give the headhunting firms a go ... I have a friend at Hudson who says that there are jobs going in the finance sector ... 

Since you speak Chinese, I'd suggest you surf the Chinese language websites like Sohu.com since there are a lot of PRC companies setting up in Singapore ...  

The economy is not great ... but some of the banks as still hiring relationship managers ... give HSBC a go too  

Good luck


----------



## teeph28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Try Barclays, HSBC and some offshore banks directly or submit your resume to the many reputable HR Companies such as roberthalf and others.


----------

